# Trails im Riesengebirge (Schneekoppe)



## Canyon-Paul (8. März 2009)

Hallo, 
im August diesen Jahres werde ich für einige Tage nach Jelenia Gòra (Hirschberg) fahren. Mein Fahrrad kommt natürlich mit Das letzte mal war ich vor 10 Jahren im Riesengebirge. Kann mir jemand besondere Trails empfehlen? Ich fahre hauptsächlich Freeride, würde aber auch für Tipps in Richtung CC dankbar. In anderen Beiträgen habe ich gelesen, dass es von "Sklarska Poreba" schöne CC Touren gibt, jedoch waren die Beiträge von 2004. Denke mal, dass sich einiges getan hat seit dieser Zeit.

Danke schonmal


----------



## cvey (9. März 2009)

Servus!

Wir waren letztes Jahr in Tschechien unterwegs. In der Gegend um die Schneekoppe haben wir sehr viel Bikeverbots-Schilder und National-Park-Ranger gesehen.

Diese haben uns teilweise unmissverständlich klar gemacht, dass MTBer auf den Wanderwegen = Singletrails im Nationalpark nicht erwünscht sind und die Strafen nicht unerheblich sind.

Auch das Angebot die Bikes zu schieben wurde von den Herren nicht angenommen.

Wir haben versucht uns an der Trans-Ost-Strecke zu orientieren, sind also im Elbsandsteingebirge gestartet, über das Isergebirge zum Riesengebirge (Schneekoppe) und dann weiter im Süden wieder zurück.

Im Isergebirge waren zwar teilweise auch Verbotsschilder, aber keine Ranger und meines Wissens auch kein Nationalpark. Da waren dann schon schnucklige Trails dabei. GPS-Tracks oder nähere Infos hab ich leider keine mehr. Wir haben einfach geschaut in welche grobe Richtung wir müssen und ob der ein oder andere vielversprechende Pfad dorthin führt und sind drauflos gefahren.

Von der Gegend her auf jeden Fall sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (9. März 2009)

im iser- und jeschkengebirge wollen wir dieses jahr auch mal schauen, im krknose is ja leider alles verboten. gut zu wissen, dass da auch ranger rumlaufen, man es also agrnich erst probieren braucht.


----------



## finisher (9. März 2009)

Da hab ich wohl letztes Jahr in Spindler Mühle mächtig Schwein gehabt, daß mich dort kein Ranger angehalten hat. Wieviel hätte es mich denn gekostet auf den verbotenen Wegen?


----------



## eriku (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo Canyon-Paul,
ich komme ehemals aus der Gegend und kenn mich dort ziehmlich gut aus. Fahre auch hauptsächlich Enduro+Freeride und diese Ecke ist dafür sehr gut geeignet. Allein in Schreidehau (Szklarska Poreba) gibt es ca. 13 ausgeschilderte MTB Routen, wobei die Nr.3 und Nr.5 am meißten Spaß bieten. Es gibt aber auch einige Highlights, die als Wanderwäge ausgeschildert sind. Ein Beispiel nur, von Jakuszyce führt ein Spaßiger und Actionreicher Singletrail nach Piechowice ca. 9Km runter, markiert als "gelber Wanderweg" da kan man sich unter anderem austoben. Ich fahre übrigens wenn alles klappt auch im August zum biken dort hin. Wann bist du dort genau?


----------



## Canyon-Paul (25. Juli 2009)

eriku schrieb:


> Hallo Canyon-Paul,
> ich komme ehemals aus der Gegend und kenn mich dort ziehmlich gut aus. Fahre auch hauptsächlich Enduro+Freeride und diese Ecke ist dafür sehr gut geeignet. Allein in Schreidehau (Szklarska Poreba) gibt es ca. 13 ausgeschilderte MTB Routen, wobei die Nr.3 und Nr.5 am meißten Spaß bieten. Es gibt aber auch einige Highlights, die als Wanderwäge ausgeschildert sind. Ein Beispiel nur, von Jakuszyce führt ein Spaßiger und Actionreicher Singletrail nach Piechowice ca. 9Km runter, markiert als "gelber Wanderweg" da kan man sich unter anderem austoben. Ich fahre übrigens wenn alles klappt auch im August zum biken dort hin. Wann bist du dort genau?


Hey,
danke für deine schonmal. Also ich fahre Jetzt am Montag für eine Woche hin. Ob das Rad mitkommt weiss ich noch nicht, da die Hinterradbremse streikt  Ich versuche sie heute noch flott zu bekommen. Falls nicht, fahre ich nach dem Motto; "Wer später bremst, fährt länger schnell "
Und um den 20. August bin ich nochmal für paar Tage da.
In welchem Zeitraum bist Du dort? Vielleicht könnte man sich ja auf eine gemeinsame Tour treffen =)


----------



## eriku (27. Juli 2009)

Hi, wer braucht schon bremsen? Augen zu und durch ;-), ohne Bike würde ich nicht rüber fahren. Ausserdem guckst du hier: http://www.rowerowy.com/czesci/hamulce/tarczowe_hydrauliczne  , da bekommst du eigentlich alles zu guten preisen. Was hast du denn an der Bremse? 
Wenn bei mir im Job bis WE alles gut klappt fahre ich auch am 1 oder 2 August rüber. 
Ich hoffe das Wetter wird besser, sonst gibts ne böse Schlammschlacht :-()

Wir könnten uns auf jeden fall für ne Enduro-Tour drüben treffen, wenn ich bei mir alles gut geht. Werd dir bis Freitag bescheid geben.

Grüsse.....


----------



## eriku (30. Juli 2009)

Hey, so wie es aussieht, werd ich am Samstag nach Polen düsen. Wie ist es mit dir?
Das Wetter soll auch super werden !


----------



## jojojojo (3. September 2009)

Hallo, wollte dieses We (ab 4. Sep) nach Jelenia Gòra fahren in den nähen der schneekoppe mein neues rad einweihen?

Darf man dort jetzt auch im Gelände fahren oder ist dies gänzlich verboten,
habt ihr ein paar Tips?

Danke


----------



## BHeinrich (3. September 2009)

jojojojo schrieb:


> Hallo, wollte dieses We (ab 4. Sep) nach Jelenia Gòra fahren in den nähen der schneekoppe mein neues rad einweihen?
> 
> Darf man dort jetzt auch im Gelände fahren oder ist dies gänzlich verboten,
> habt ihr ein paar Tips?
> ...



Gänzlich ist es nicht verboten. Erlaubt ist es auf ausgeschriebenen Wegen, da Nationalpark.
In der Kernzone des Parkes, wozu auch die Schneekoppe gehört, ist es allerdings gänzlich verboten.

Eine Übersicht kann man hier erhalten: www.mapy.cz / oben links "Turisticka" und dann "Cyklostezky" anklicken.

P.S. Die Stafen sind saftig und Parkranger rennen genug rum! In Polen muß man Eintritt in den Nationalpark zahlen. (zumindest vor einigen Jahren war das mal so. Bin aber mehr auf der tschechischen Seite unterwegs und dort hatte ich diesbezüglich noch keine Probleme.)

Grüße


----------



## jojojojo (3. September 2009)

Also wohl erstmal ne Fahrradkarte kaufen,

Waldwege sind also erlaubt, wenn gekennzeichnet..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eriku (13. September 2009)

jojojojo schrieb:


> Hallo, wollte dieses We (ab 4. Sep) nach Jelenia Gòra fahren in den nähen der schneekoppe mein neues rad einweihen?
> 
> Darf man dort jetzt auch im Gelände fahren oder ist dies gänzlich verboten,
> habt ihr ein paar Tips?
> ...


 

natürlich darf man im Gelände fahren, vielleicht nicht direkt auf die Schneekoppe, denn dort können sie einen erwischen, an sonsten im Nationalpark ist es zwar verboten, aber ich habe noch nie Probleme gehabt. Es gibt aber unterhalb vom Nationalpark so viele Wanderwege, Radwege, Trails, die so viel Spass machen, das man nicht unbedingt auf die Schneekoppe muß. Rund um Jelenia Gora gibt es eigentlich nur Gelände. Einfach eine Wanderkarte besorgen und erkunden....
Tipps: Szklarska Poreba, Jakuszyce, Swieradow, Michalowice, Sosnowka, Borowice, Karpacz, Kowary, Rudawy Janowickie. 

Viel Spass!


----------



## jojojojo (16. September 2009)

Wär jetzt doch in Jested bei LIberec,

es war traumhaft, aber ein bißchen steinig


----------



## Kati (30. April 2010)

hallo, wir wollen über himmelfahrt nach szklarska poreba.
hier gab es ja schon einige tipps.
kann jemand eine spezielle wanderkarte empfehlen, oder gibt es von den weiter oben genannten 13 mtb-touren eine karte oder weblink? 
sind nur 2 tage da, deswegen bin ich natürlich an den highlights interessiert. 
bin eher xc-mäßig unterwegs, wobei ich einen technischen oder flowigen singletrail sehr willkommen heiße. 
danke schon mal


----------



## Kati (2. Mai 2010)

So, hab selber schon was gefunden: http://www.rowerowakraina.com/


----------



## eMKai (18. August 2013)

Kati schrieb:


> So, hab selber schon was gefunden: http://www.rowerowakraina.com/



Hallo Kati,

warst du dort? Kannst du eine der Strecken besonders empfehlen? Hotel/Gästehaus?

Vielen Dank

Grüßle


----------



## Kati (19. August 2013)

Hallo eMKai,
ist bei mir schon ne Weile her, als wir dort waren. Bericht von damals findest du in meinem Blog.

Gewohnt haben wir in einer Pension (1. Mai Straße). Die war ok, aber Namen weiß ich nicht mehr. Aber Unterkünfte hats da mehr als genug. Auch Essen in Restaurants kannst du gut und günstig.

Grüße
Kati


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

